
Ray Dalio (of Bridgewater) on Debt Crises (free Pdf) - bleigh0
https://www.principles.com/big-debt-crises/
======
ArtWomb
Full CNBC interview this morning

[https://www.cnbc.com/video/2018/09/11/ray-dalio-
bridgewater-...](https://www.cnbc.com/video/2018/09/11/ray-dalio-bridgewater-
financial-crisis-economy-debt.html)

